# front panel audio connector..how to connect?



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

how to connect the front panel audio connector????? anyone got a picture ore something??? help ! i got ASUS p4p800 SE motherboard.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I am kind of stabbing in the dark, because I am not sure what information you need. However, will give a guess:

Don't have a picture (dial-up is so slow) 

Most of those ASUS boards simply have the following with the dots representing the pins and the x marks indicating where the front panel header connects:

Toward center of motherboard
*
. . . . . x x x x front of computer
. . . . . . . . .
*
Edge of motherboard

NOrmally, you have the writing on the wiring heading toward the middle of the motherboard.

Most ASUS boards also have very small (need a magnifying glass and flashlight) writing beside the front panel header that tells which pin is for what.

Post back if that is not the information you are looking for.


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

i know where the front panel audio connectot pins are but i dont know how to connect those


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Your case should have a wire coming out of the front. Some times it is kind of hidden in there, so start looking. It has a little plastic thing on the end that is the largest of the ones comeing out of there. It is probably just lurking there and you don't see it. That little plastice end just slips down over the pins. Clarify, do you mean you can't find the wire or don't know how it goes over the pins?. What case do you have?


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

i dont know how it goes over the pins... i got raidmax


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I am just not sure we are talking about the same thing. If you are talking about the audio plug that goes over the front panel header pins, then you just take the audio piug (female plug) and slide it down over those pins with the lettering on the plug toward teh center of the motherboard.

However, if you are talking about something else (not front panel header) like how to connect the front case connectors to the motherboard, then that is a separate issue and does not involve the front panel header.

Here are some typical examples if that is what you are trying to do:


Here is from one Case and a P4P800 motherboard.

The pin assignments are: 

*Case……………..Motherboard *
AUD GND………. AGND 
FRONT-L……….. LINE_OUT_L 
FRONT-R………. .LINE_OUT_R 
MIC……………….MIC2
MIC BIAS…………MICPWR
RET-R……………. BLINE_OUT_R 
RET-L…………….. BLINE_OUT_L 

Leave the motherboard's +5VA and NC pins alone. Hope this helps. 

Here is another sample that might help

*Case ----->MB*
BLUE ----->BLINE_OUT_L
RED ----->Line out_L
PURPLE ----->BLINE_OUT_R
YELLOW----->Line out_R
ORANGE----->MICPWR
GREEN ----->MIC2
BLACK ----->AGND

*And, another*
*case - motherboard*
mic-in - (pin 1)
mic2 gnd - (pin 2) 
agnd mic-bias - (pin 3)
micpwr spkout R - (pin 5)
line out_R return R - (pin 6) 
BLINE_OUT_R spkout L - (pin 9)
line out_L return L - (pin 10) 


Post back and please clarify


----------



## seeker991 (Aug 27, 2006)

thnx....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Manual available from here

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=P4P800 SE&SLanguage=en-us
or 
http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/sock478/p4p800-se/e1886_p4p800_se.pdf

download and look at page 53 in the pdf file ( page 2-31 of the manual if you have a paper copy)

RATS -- just seen that Tumbleweed put the info up whilst I was still looking .. well done lad ..


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

No, done_fishin, thanks for doing that. A picture is worth a thousand words. I have only dial-up service because I live out in the country in the middle of a large woods.....dial-up or nothing. Therefore, almost forever to even begin to download a picture or a manual. Thanks for the clarification. The one I sent him was from a couple I had around here in my shop, I didn't download that manual for the reason I explained. Good job and thanks for the support.


----------

